# stable and unstable sort....?



## siddharthmakwana (Apr 21, 2009)

what does stable and unstable sort means......?
what makes quick sort unstable and merge a stable one.....?(plz give example if possible...)


----------



## the bot (Apr 21, 2009)

*mysmiley.net/imgs/smile/confused/confused0050.gif


----------



## siddharthmakwana (Apr 21, 2009)

^^plz do not post ur facial expression after reading this thread......


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 22, 2009)

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sorting_algorithm#Stability


----------

